# Is it safe to take an 11 week old puppy camping?



## inge

I would not feel comfortable...If you could be sure the other dogs have had all their vaccinations and the campgrounds are clean, maybe yes, but how can you be sure? After only two sets of vacs they are still so vulnerable, in my opinion...


----------



## MittaBear

I honestly wouldn't feel comfortable. My dog is almost 4 months and just had his last set of puppy shots. I haven't even taken him to a park yet because I want to wait until 2 weeks after his shots. If there's been many dogs at the campgroung, you don't know if those dogs are healthy. I'd be afraid of any diseases he could possibly pick up.


----------



## rappwizard

What does your vet think?

Our second golden didn't stay at the pet lodge because she also was around your pup's age when we were going on vacation--we had plans and couldn't change them. We boarded our older golden and begged our friends to take her in their home and watch her--she had a great time with their older golden and we felt it was safer than being around too many strange dogs.


----------



## mm03gn

I thought that they were fine around other dogs after their second set of shots?

We took Bailey to puppy class just after her second round of shots... As long as you are diligent with your supervision and immediately take him out of any situation that might be scary for him - I say go for it! 

I would see it as a good socialization opportunity - but I'm an eternal optimist


----------



## gldnlvr

We will mostly be hiking and exploring outside the campground so not around to many people/dogs unless we run into someone in the wilderness. lol we are not real social people wondering the campground and "visiting" is not my idea of fun I wont bug you you dont bug me lol. My husband mentioned "wild" animal poop if he got into that he could possibly get something. I have not taken him to the vet as I don't have him just an appt for him. I could call and ask them it wouldn't hurt. My breeder seems to think he is fine going I did ask her. Just thought I'd see what you all think.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'm no vet but if he's had his second set by that time I say why not. He doesn't have to play with other dogs if you really don't feel comfortable with that and be sure not to let him interact with wild animals or poop. Be sure he's on flea medication too and the other preventives. I always say socialization is key and camping will be great socialization.

Whatever you decide, have fun!


----------



## inge

mm03gn said:


> I thought that they were fine around other dogs after their second set of shots?
> 
> We took Bailey to puppy class just after her second round of shots... As long as you are diligent with your supervision and immediately take him out of any situation that might be scary for him - I say go for it!
> 
> I would see it as a good socialization opportunity - but I'm an eternal optimist


 
I also took Tess to puppy class after her second set of shots, but that was only because I knew the school checked vaccinations of all the puppies...I think I would worry more about the grounds where all the dogs do their business, that will be like a dogpark area, and I would seriously worry about that!


----------



## pix

Honestly I would say no. I think you put the dog at risk for not being up to date on it's shots. Also, what happens if he falls upon another animal with Rabies or worse! I would hate to think something like that would happen to my little guy.

Of course it depends on what type of camping you're doing as well.


----------



## MittaBear

inge said:


> I also took Tess to puppy class after her second set of shots, but that was only because I knew the school checked vaccinations of all the puppies...I think I would worry more about the grounds where all the dogs do their business, that will be like a dogpark area, and I would seriously worry about that!


Same here. The puppy class that Chester is in requires the first two puppy shots and the bordatella, so we knew that the other puppies had their shots. On a campground, you have no idea what kind of dogs have been there. Same thing with a park. I don't feel comfortable bringing Chester anywhere that many unknown dogs have been until he's fully vaccinated. He just had his last set of shots on Monday and the vet told us the vaccine will be in effect completely after two weeks - and that's when we can start taking him anywhere.


----------



## Honey

I'd do it now but back then when Honey was that old I probably wouldnt but you guys will have a blast if u do go


----------



## Ranger

I'd be concerned mostly because of the activities you said you'd be doing - an 11 week old puppy shouldn't be hiking/walking too much. Sure, they might be able to keep up to you (though it's doubtful) but I'd be thinking of the long-term damage to their joints, no matter how eager they are. Dogs aren't smart enough to know what's good for them so it's up to their people to make informed decisions for the sake of the dogs' longterm health and benefit.

I took my guy on his first hike in March this year when he was 16-18 months old. I'd spent the last 9 months getting him fit by going on walks for upwards of 2 hours...yet 40 minutes into our first hike, he was already tiring and slowing down because the terrain is so different than city/country walks. Our first hike was only 90 minutes...and he was pooped for the rest of the day AND the next.


----------



## kwhit

Remember that even though he'll have his second shots, they usually don't make any difference for at least a week to 10 days after they're given. So your pup really won't have any protection from the second set when you're camping.

I probably wouldn't take him, wouldn't be worth the risk to me, but then again, I would never go camping anyway. :yuck:


----------



## gldnlvr

Thanks everyone for your advice  I surley wouldn't (don't) want to harm my little baby. We may cancel our trip. I really don't have a puppy sitter. I do have someone coming to the house to sit the cat's but I am NOT comfortable leaving my new guy with a sitter or boarding him. 11 weeks seems so little to leave lol I would NEVER leave my 11 week old human baby!!! I do understand that a 11 week old pup could not keep up as far as hiking a long hike we were planning on very short little jaunts mostly exploring the area (driving around) picnicing ect. I will most definatly ask the advice of my vet but honstly he will probaly say NOT to take him. Again thanks again for the advice I love this forum because of the love you all have for your goldens no one I know feels the way I do about dogs in general. They are just dogs to me they are family for sure!!!!!!


----------



## IowaGold

I'd take him. Heck I had my newest pup at a dog show the day after I brought her home (I carried her a lot and walked a long ways away from where the other dogs were congregated before setting her down to potty). She then went to another trial two weeks later. And she came to my workplace (vet clinic) daily.


----------



## cubbysan

My vet told me that the risk of not socializing the puppy right outweighs the risk of the puppy catching something.

Then she told me to stay away from the Petsmart's and the dog parks at that age.

Just remember at that age you will probably be carrying him most of the time on your walks and hikes. They are little babies and they do nap a lot, and do bring his crate so you can keep him out of trouble when you need to.


----------



## Florabora22

I'd take him, and just mother him to death. : Carry him a lot, things like that. I got Flora in puppy classes when she was 9 weeks old and she was fine. We did a ton of stuff outside together when she was young and she never caught any diseases.


----------



## Our3dogs

If you do decide to take him, bring along a backpack for him to ride in when he gets tired. I remember one of the other members sharing pictures of his little guy in his backpack when they were walking in the snow and he got tired. This way if you do go for a hike, every so often you can pick him up, put him in the backpack to rest and continue on with your walk.


----------



## Willow52

I'd take him. IMO, you can make yourself nuts worrying about the what-ifs. Just keep away from areas where a lot of dogs frequent or dog toilet areas.


----------



## gldnlvr

Thanks you made me fill a bit better. My husband say's "hell no were going camping" lol. Like I said before I would never want to put him in any sort of danger. We would bring his crate, toys, and food basically everything. I planned on carrying him around when needed (the back pack is a great idea). I do think a campground is a bit safer than a dog park as far disease goes but what do I know. I think camping would help in the Puppy's rule of twelve. My breeder sent me this:

*The Puppy’s Rule of Twelve*
Positive Paws Dog Training ©2002 – Margaret Hughes – 707-935-6142
Adapted with permission from Pat Schaap’s Rule of 7’s​Make sure all experiences are safe and positive for the puppy. Each encounter should include treats and lots ofpraise. Slow down and add distance if your puppy is scared!
By the time a puppy is 12 weeks old, it should have:
(If your puppy is over 12 weeks start right away with this socialization guide.)

*Experienced 12 different surfaces*: wood, woodchips, carpet, tile, cement, linoleum, grass, wet grass, dirt, mud, puddles, deep pea gravel, grates, uneven surfaces, on a table, on a chair, etc......

*Played with 12 different objects*: fuzzy toys, big & small balls, hard toys, funny sounding toys, wooden items, paper or cardboard items, milk jugs, metal items, car keys, etc.......

*Experienced 12 different locations*: front yard (daily), other people’s homes, school yard, lake, pond, river, boat, basement, elevator, car, moving car, garage, laundry room, kennel, veterinarian hospital (just to say hi & visit, lots of cookies, no vaccinations), grooming salon (just to say hi), etc....

*Met and played with 12 new people* (outside of family): include children, adults (mostly men), elderly adults, people in wheelchairs, walkers, people with canes, crutches, hats, sunglasses, etc….

*Exposed to 12 different noises* (*ALWAYS *keep positive and watch puppy’s comfort level – we don’t want the puppy scared): garage door opening, doorbell, children playing, babies screaming, big trucks, Harley motorcycles, skateboards, washing machine, shopping carts rolling, power boat, clapping, loud singing, pan dropping, horses neighing, vacuums, lawnmowers, birthday party, etc…

*Exposed to 12 fast moving objects* (don’t allow to chase): skateboards, roller-skates, bicycles, motorcycles, cars, people running, cats running, scooters, vacuums, children running, children playing soccer, squirrels, cats, horses running, cows running, etc… 


*Experienced 12 different challenges*: climb on, in, off and around a box, go through a cardboard tunnel, climb up and down steps, climb over obstacles, play hide & seek, go in and out a doorway with a step up or down, exposed to an electric sliding door, umbrella, balloons, walk on a wobbly table (plank of wood with a small rock underneath), jump over a broom, climb over a log, bathtub (and bath) etc....

*Handled by owner (& family) 12 times a week*: hold under arm (like a football), hold to chest, hold on floor near owner, hold in-between owner’s legs, hold head, look in ears, mouth, in-between toes, hold and take temperature (ask veterinarian), hold like a baby, trim toe nails, hold in lap, etc…

*Eaten from 12 different shaped containers*: wobbly bowl, metal, cardboard box, paper, coffee cup, china, pie plate, plastic, frying pan, Kong, Treatball, Bustercube, spoon fed, paper bag, etc...... 

*Eaten in 12 different locations*: back yard, front yard, crate, kitchen, basement, laundry room, bathroom, friend’s house, car, school yard, bathtub, up high (on work bench), under umbrella, etc....

*Played with 12 different puppies (or safe adult dogs) as much as possible.*
*Left alone safely, away from family & other animals (5-45 minutes) 12 times a week*.
*Experienced a leash and collar 12 different times in 12 different locations.*


----------



## pix

I may have been a little overboard in my post, but let me digress. I took Vash A LOT of places... and I mean A LOT. I would just worry about him by any sort of wildlife areas, especially overnight as well as any place that unknown/ unvaccinated dogs might frequent. But we were taking him for two walks a day after his second week of shots and keeping a close eye on him of course. Now, at three months, he's probably met 6 dogs in the area that he sees every day on his walks and we took him to the dog beach the other day!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Rule of Twelve, how great!

I took a copy of it and put it on my desktop. Thanks!

Cosmo has almost done them all, plus about 60 dogs, now at 14 weeks. He hasn't done the different containers though. That'll be interesting. We'll work on that.


----------



## Jeff Calixte

Hi, There's a number of things to consider when taking a puppy as young as 12 weeks or younger out to the wild for camping.
1 TAKE YOUR PUPPY TO A VET 
2 GET YOUR PUPPY VACCINATED
3. GIVE YOUR PUPPY A SERIOUS BATH
You see when I wanted to take my puppy out for camping I did a number of research -
And I learned a lot - so I decided to create and easy to digest blog post with all the Essentials.

http://www.noorush.com/taking-a-puppy-camping/


----------

